# Oxidized copper painting



## slcjeeper (Mar 17, 2011)

If you want to use real metal paints and patinas, Sculpt Nouveau is the way to go. I've been using their products for a few years now with incredible results. They have a channel on YouTube with plenty of videos. https://youtu.be/gNK3NdPNwBo Here's a link that will take you to my foam bronze plaques. http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/145920-all-new-entry-fencing-mt-ogden-manor-2015-a.html


----------



## Brandon Reuter (Oct 8, 2015)

Thx slcjeeper this will help a lot. I always have a hard time trying to do patenas


----------



## slcjeeper (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't know what project you plan on painting, but if you do go the metal paint route, I highly recommend getting a gravity fed sprayer from Harbor Freight. They are often on sale for $10 and will make the job so unbelievably simple. The trick with the patina is to spray it on while the paint is evenly wet. Good luck!


----------



## Brandon Reuter (Oct 8, 2015)

Going to be making a pair of fogging grim reaper pillars connected by a faux cast iron arch with foam lit jack o lanterns resting all along the top. For the local halloween fsstival. Im just not great with paint lol


----------



## eightcircuits (Sep 6, 2014)

I used Sculptnouveau products on this. It is a plastic material. All i did was brush on the copper paint and spray with patina after. Very easy.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

I just finished a few drawer pulls, these were brass, I added some teal acrylic craft paint, black craft paint (wiped it off) and then added small amounts of amber shellac, spritzed with water to achieve the white, flaky corrosion.


----------



## MonsterGuts (Jun 29, 2014)

Check out my Pinterest board - Halloween - DIY/Finishing, Faux Finish, Techniques. There are a bunch of tutorials on it for this. 

-Kat


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Here is something I posted last fall http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/144469-faux-bronze-painting-technique.html


----------

